# how do you calculate puppy's age??



## triordan

Ok this may seem weird but here ya go....

Do you figure out your puppy's age by actual weeks or by the date of birth, by the month? For example my pup was born Oct 15th, so on Jan 15 he will be 3 months, but it's more than 12 weeks...how do you calculate?


----------



## BlackGSD

Personally I go by weeks until 6 months.

For instance, my pup was born on March 20th. She was 8 weeks old on May 15th. But not 2 "months" until the 20th. 

Then later, she was 20 weeks (which most folks consider 5 months. ) on August 7th. So actually she was closer to 4 1/2 months than 5 months.

In the "grand scheme of things", It really doesn't make a nickels worth of difference if you go my months or weeks. I just go by weeks because puppies change SO much week to week that there can be a BIG difference between say 4 1/2 months (20 weeks) and 5 months (22 weeks.)

So if your pup was mine, I would call him 11 weeks right now. And the day he turns 3 months, I would call him 13 weeks since the 14th is 13 weeks from the day he was born.


----------



## thezinger

I like this site. tells you age in days, weeks, months, etc.

Just type in your pups bday

Age Calculators


----------



## triordan

Well, we are signing up for puppy class and they want the pup to be 4 months, that's why I asked! thanks!! Love the "date" site!


----------



## BlackGSD

Since that is the case, I would guess that they want the pup to be finished with it's "puppy shots" (and probably want them to have a Rabies shot too.). In that case, I would go by the age of 16 weeks which is generally when they are done with their puppy shots. BUT, I personally will NOT give a 16 week old puppy a rabies shot.


----------



## Barb E

I seem to stop using weeks at 4 months, not sure why


----------



## KristinEnn

> Originally Posted By: Barb E.I seem to stop using weeks at 4 months, not sure why


lol me too!! glad I am not the only one, I kind of lost track after around 14-17 weeks. ;P Now we just go by how many months old my pup is.


----------



## marisagmzprz

We are new GS Puppy owners and we received our puppy on Dec. 28,08 at the age of 6 weeks. How do we figure out his age? He needs his shots since March but we don't know what shots he needs. 
Thanks for any help!!
Sincerely,
Puppy Owners who need Puppy 101


----------



## KCandMace

When you took your pup in for shots and your first vet visit the doc should have told you when to come in for the next set of puppy shots.


----------



## ShatteringGlass

i have a question that relates to this. AKC regulations says to compete with a dog in any AKC event, they must be 6 months of age. So how does AKC calculate 6 months? For example, the puppy Im getting was born on 3/28/09, and using that calculator that was posted above, he will be 6 months old on 9/26/09. But would the AKC say that no, he wouldnt be 6 months until 9/28/09??


----------



## agilegsds

> Originally Posted By: ShatteringGlassi have a question that relates to this. AKC regulations says to compete with a dog in any AKC event, they must be 6 months of age. So how does AKC calculate 6 months? For example, the puppy Im getting was born on 3/28/09, and using that calculator that was posted above, he will be 6 months old on 9/26/09. But would the AKC say that no, he wouldnt be 6 months until 9/28/09??


For AKC events, they go by calendar birthday so they will consider your pup to be 6 months on 9/28. I had looked it up in the regs in the past.


----------



## ShatteringGlass

> Originally Posted By: agilegsds
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: ShatteringGlassi have a question that relates to this. AKC regulations says to compete with a dog in any AKC event, they must be 6 months of age. So how does AKC calculate 6 months? For example, the puppy Im getting was born on 3/28/09, and using that calculator that was posted above, he will be 6 months old on 9/26/09. But would the AKC say that no, he wouldnt be 6 months until 9/28/09??
> 
> 
> 
> For AKC events, they go by calendar birthday so they will consider your pup to be 6 months on 9/28. I had looked it up in the regs in the past.
Click to expand...

thank you! But im bummed, i was hoping he would make the cut for a specialty show, but I guess not!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

I always figured you can calculate it in weeks or months, however you want. The number of weeks would be based on the day of the week the puppy was born, the number of months would be based on the day of the month the puppy was born.


----------

